# Webstart Fehler (verifizierung) nach update auf 1.5



## CeNoRiDeR (6. Nov 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Webstart anwendung (SWT-RichClient) funktioniert unter Java 1.4 einwandfrei. Beim starten werden die Dateien per Webstart deployed und erfolgreich verifiziert.
Nach einem Update auf Java 1.5 funktioniert die Anwendung auch solange ich nicht den WebStart Cache leere!
Sobald der Cache geleert wurde ist kein Start der Anwendung mehr möglich!!!

WebStart wirft mir folgende Exception:
*Allgemein*
Beim Starten/Ausführen der Anwendung ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.

Titel: XX
Hersteller: XX
Kategorie: Download-Fehler

Signatur konnte nicht verifiziert werden in Ressource: http://XX.XX.net/XX/swt-native-win32.jar


*Ausnahme*
JNLPException[category: Download-Fehler : Exception: java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\Documents and Settings\XX\Local Settings\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javaws\http\Dv4.XX.e.XX.net\P80\DMWSP-Doku\RNswt-native-win32.jar\swt-win32-3314.dll (Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird) : LaunchDesc: null ]
	at com.sun.javaws.security.SigningInfo.checkSigning(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.cache.DownloadProtocol$RetrieveAction.actionDownload(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.cache.DownloadProtocol.doDownload(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.cache.DownloadProtocol.getResource(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.LaunchDownload.downloadJarFiles(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.LaunchDownload.downloadEagerorAll(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.downloadResources(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.handleApplicationDesc(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.handleLaunchFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

*Gekapselte Ausnahme*
java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\Documents and Settings\XX\Local Settings\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javaws\http\Dv4.XX.e.XX.net\P80\DMWSP-Doku\RNswt-native-win32.jar\swt-win32-3314.dll (Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird)
	at java.io.FileOutputStream.open(Native Method)
	at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.security.SigningInfo.checkSigning(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.cache.DownloadProtocol$RetrieveAction.actionDownload(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.cache.DownloadProtocol.doDownload(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.cache.DownloadProtocol.getResource(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.LaunchDownload.downloadJarFiles(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.LaunchDownload.downloadEagerorAll(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.downloadResources(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.handleApplicationDesc(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.handleLaunchFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)




Weis einer, wie man diesen Fehler beseitigt bzw. was es damit auf sich hat?
(Da das ganze in meiner Firma läuft bin ich auf diese Java Versionen angewiesen!)

Danke für jeden Tipp!!!

Gruß


----------



## Wildcard (6. Nov 2008)

Bist du sicher das kein Handle auf die Datei mehr offen ist? Schau mal mit dem ProcessExplorer nach.


----------



## CeNoRiDeR (10. Nov 2008)

Habe das Problem gelöst.

Meine swt-native-wind32.jar darf keine Bindestriche enthalten (ab 1.5)!!!
Habe die Datei umbenannt und aus den Bindestrichen Unterstriche gemacht. Jetzt geht wieder alles!!!


----------



## Wildcard (10. Nov 2008)

CeNoRiDeR hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine swt-native-wind32.jar darf keine Bindestriche enthalten (ab 1.5)!!!


Hast du dafür auch 'ne Quelle? Kann ich nicht so ganz glauben...


----------



## CeNoRiDeR (11. Nov 2008)

Eine Quelle habe ich nicht.
Durch meine Tests um den Fehler zu finden, habe ich das so festgestellt.

Wie gesamt unter 1.4 hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert.
Sobald die 1.5er Version drauf war gings dann nicht mehr.
Durch ersetzen der Bindestriche durch Unterstriche geht es jetzt auch unter 1.5....


----------

